# Windows/system32 CRASH! Help please!



## imposter89 (Mar 14, 2007)

ok during a virus sweep i stupidly was deleting everything that my comp said was a virus. it went into my window/system32 folder and i deleted something. anywhoo. my CD and DVD-RW drives dont work now. they dont read AT ALL! can any one help me? PLZ


----------



## PC eye (Mar 14, 2007)

It seems we have another new member. Welcome aboard the Computer Forum! http://www.computerforum.com/70672-official-welcome-thread.html Please remember to review the http://www.computerforum.com/52038-forum-rules.html

 You deleted some important system files apparently. There are two methods of repair you can try here. The first will require the Windows installation disk in order to replace any default system files with the system file checker tool included in Windows. With the disk in the optical drive(cd/dvd) simply type in "sfc /scannow" at the Run prompt right off of the Start menu and click ok or press enter to see that start running. After going through the file verification process it will generall recopy files to the drive. If not you would need to manually expand the files after booting from the XP cd to the recover console if you know the exact files deleted?

 The second method before needing a repair install of Windows is a quick trip into the device manager to right click on the drives seen in the "CD/DVD" section there for the properties menu to come up. The screen capture will show the uninstall button for removing the current drivers. Following this you restart the system and have Windows reinstall the drivers needed when the drives are redetected.





 The last option does require the original Windows installation disk in order to perform a repair install on the current installation. This repairs and replaces the essential files without deletions of existing folders and the need to reinstall anyhing more then video and sound drivers. http://www.michaelstevenstech.com/XPrepairinstall.htm


----------



## imposter89 (Mar 14, 2007)

PC eye said:


> It seems we have another new member. Welcome aboard the Computer Forum! http://www.computerforum.com/70672-official-welcome-thread.html Please remember to review the http://www.computerforum.com/52038-forum-rules.html
> 
> You deleted some important system files apparently. There are two methods of repair you can try here. The first will require the Windows installation disk in order to replace any default system files with the system file checker tool included in Windows. With the disk in the optical drive(cd/dvd) simply type in "sfc /scannow" at the Run prompt right off of the Start menu and click ok or press enter to see that start running. After going through the file verification process it will generall recopy files to the drive. If not you would need to manually expand the files after booting from the XP cd to the recover console if you know the exact files deleted?
> 
> ...



where can i get a restore disk for a DELL E310 desktop computer?


----------



## PC eye (Mar 14, 2007)

That should have been included when you bought the system new as part of the software package. If you are still under warranty I would be making an inquiry to the dealer. They inturn would have to inform Dell that you were missing it. I hear this one plenty of times. Dell will have to send a new one out. Just don't wait past the first so many days or you will be charged.

 If you have been running the system for several months or some length of time then you will most likely be charged. Dell will need the serial number and other prodict information to send out a replacement either way.


----------



## imposter89 (Mar 15, 2007)

PC eye said:


> That should have been included when you bought the system new as part of the software package. If you are still under warranty I would be making an inquiry to the dealer. They inturn would have to inform Dell that you were missing it. I hear this one plenty of times. Dell will have to send a new one out. Just don't wait past the first so many days or you will be charged.
> 
> If you have been running the system for several months or some length of time then you will most likely be charged. Dell will need the serial number and other prodict information to send out a replacement either way.



install disks wont work. my drives dont read disks!


----------



## PC eye (Mar 15, 2007)

Are both drives on the same flat ide ribbon cable? If they are you will want to try a different one to see if that is where your problem is. First check to see if the connectors are in tight. Otherwise your problem there is not being able to read them while Windows is running. Have you tried booting with any bootable cd?


----------



## JlCollins005 (Mar 15, 2007)

were u trying to boot while in windows cuz it wont obviously boot, try leaving the disc in there and restarting and setting ur bios to boot from cd, if that cd isnt bootable get bootable copy of windows and repair, u wont lose ne of ur files, it will just install fresh windows folder, and the drivers again..


----------



## imposter89 (Mar 15, 2007)

PC eye said:


> Are both drives on the same flat ide ribbon cable? If they are you will want to try a different one to see if that is where your problem is. First check to see if the connectors are in tight. Otherwise your problem there is not being able to read them while Windows is running. Have you tried booting with any bootable cd?



i have no idea what the hell u just said. o__O


----------



## imposter89 (Mar 15, 2007)

JlCollins005 said:


> were u trying to boot while in windows cuz it wont obviously boot, try leaving the disc in there and restarting and setting ur bios to boot from cd, if that cd isnt bootable get bootable copy of windows and repair, u wont lose ne of ur files, it will just install fresh windows folder, and the drivers again..



i dont know how to do that


----------



## pies (Mar 15, 2007)

when you turn your pc on look on the screen and it should say press a key(delete for example) to enter bios and go to the boot order set it to boot from cd and restart


----------



## imposter89 (Mar 15, 2007)

JlCollins005 said:


> were u trying to boot while in windows cuz it wont obviously boot, try leaving the disc in there and restarting and setting ur bios to boot from cd, if that cd isnt bootable get bootable copy of windows and repair, u wont lose ne of ur files, it will just install fresh windows folder, and the drivers again..



do u know where i can download a fresh windows folder?


----------

